# Think and Grow Rich



## hangseng (13 April 2011)

Possibly the best book I have ever read and have mentioned here previously in the beginners thread.

I read this book first when I was 17 and then read it every year until I was 30 after my grandfather gave me his copy with a personal message to me to "read every birthday until I turned 30". I am now 54 but still never tire of a refresher read and having lost my original copy I came across this today.

Highly recommend read to anyone of any discipline, it eventually aided significantly in changing my thoughts and along with it my life, especially chapter 3.

I attribute much of my success today to my grandfather for giving me that book with his sage words.

*Think and Grow Rich
by Napoleon Hill*

http://www.utopianwebstrategy.com.au/uws/wp-content/uploads/think-and-grow-rich-napoleon-hill.pdf

*ps:*

If you don't like Ebooks (I don't much) then go to the ASF Shop and they have it for sale as hard copy book for only $22.45. Be one of the best investments you ever made.
ASF Shop: http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=5395&c=0&a=74


----------



## namrog (13 April 2011)

Would put it up there as one of the best books that I have ever read also, wish I was 17 when I read it, though I'm not too sure it would have changed me that much then, as compared to the change it instilled in me at the age of 34.. 
I was amazed to discover that the stuff I somewhat inherently knew deep inside , was also shared by others.
Stuff, I couldn't have put into words myself, but here it was almost perfectly described in a book.

I was given the book by an almost stranger, a guy that used to have a small business next to where I worked at the time, I guess he must have seen the potential to change a life for the better, or at least open my eyes to the possibilities..
I haven't looked back since, and indeed he was the one that got me involved in share trading, thanks Ian....
I have passed the book on to others, some have benefited some not, and have lost seveal copies....

I am on holidays soon, so Might read it again, it's been around 17 years...!!


----------



## hangseng (13 April 2011)

namrog said:


> I have passed the book on to others, some have benefited some not,




Yes it is one of those books you can share and even if one person gets the benefit it has been worth it.

My driving force...to freely share information and knowledge...from that I to think and grow rich in more ways than one.

Some get it some don't, but when they do it is like a bright light and alarm bells going off. So simple yet so effective.


----------



## Julia (13 April 2011)

With apologies for being a bit facetious, I found this on my father's bookshelf when I was 14.  On one side of it was "The Amorous Adventures of Moll Flanders" and on the other "Lady Chatterley's Lover".

Not too many guesses regarding which held the most appeal at the time.


----------



## Muschu (13 April 2011)

Anyone remember Kiyosaki getting [rightly imo] hammered by 4 Corners over a course known as "Money and You"?


----------



## So_Cynical (13 April 2011)

hangseng said:


> Possibly the best book I have ever read and have mentioned here previously in the beginners thread.
> 
> I read this book first when I was 17 and then read it every year until I was 30 after my grandfather gave me his copy with a personal message to me to "read every birthday until I turned 30". I am now 54 but still never tire of a refresher read and having lost my original copy I came across this today.




I first read it when i was about 20...i thought it was a crock of dated, feel good, think positive crap, i was living rough in the bush at the time and vaguely remember using the book as toilet paper.


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 April 2011)

Muschu said:


> Anyone remember Kiyosaki getting [rightly imo] hammered by 4 Corners over a course known as "Money and You"?




Sounds interesting, care to elaborate?


----------



## Muschu (14 April 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Sounds interesting, care to elaborate?




The easiest way would be to Google 

+kiyosaki +"money and you" + "four corners".

I just did and got 76 hits.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> I first read it when i was about 20...i thought it was a crock of dated, feel good, think positive crap, i was living rough in the bush at the time and vaguely remember using the book as toilet paper.



What was the Paper Bark a bit coarse for your fat white ass back then?


----------



## Jonathan111 (16 April 2011)

namrog said:


> Would put it up there as one of the best books that I have ever read also, wish I was 17 when I read it, though I'm not too sure it would have changed me that much then, as compared to the change it instilled in me at the age of 34..
> I was amazed to discover that the stuff I somewhat inherently knew deep inside , was also shared by others.
> Stuff, I couldn't have put into words myself, but here it was almost perfectly described in a book.
> 
> ...




I am reading this at the moment.. Im up to the Chapter on "How to outwit the six ghosts of fear"

What version do you read?

Has anyone gone on to read "the LAW OF SUCCESS"? 


It is written at the end of the book  "If i had a young son I would insist that he read every word of the Law of Success by Napoleon Hill"

_"No matter whether you are rich or poor - you have one great asset as great as the richest man living - and that is _....... pg 381


----------



## hangseng (25 April 2011)

> Has anyone gone on to read "the LAW OF SUCCESS"?





Find it here: 

*Download Instructions:*
http://depositfiles.com/files/yrf0jvx00

*Mirror:* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/373567628/1684LOS.rar


----------



## nioka (25 April 2011)

from Saturdays SMH:

    " TYCOONS TAKE ON MISERY OF MONEY by Robert Frank.

Felix Dennis,the shaggy British publishing tycoon, poet and author, always seems to have wise words about getting and being rich.
In his first book, How To Get Rich, Dennis posited that anyone with $US2million to $US4million in assets is merely "comfortably poor". For him it takes $US150million to be truly rich. He also delivered some memorable (and very true) one-liners such as The richer you are and the more financial advisors you employ, the less likelihood there is that you can ever discover what you are really worth. Of spending he wrote " If it flies, floats or fornicates, always rent it."
Dennis has a new book called The Narrow Road. Most of the book is a life map for entrepreneurs but he also dispenses some advice on being rich and what money doesnt buy.
There is happiness of course but Dennis writes that wealth also breeds a kind of permanent malcontent. Large wealth, he says "is certain to impose a degree of disharmony and irritation, if not from the stress and strains involved in obtaining and protecting it, then from the guilt that inevitably accompanies its arrival.
Poverty is even less fun of course but he says the rich are not a contented tribe. The demands of others to share their wealth becomes so tiresome, so insistant, they often decide they must insulate themselves. Insulation eventually breeds a mild form of paranoia. He says the only people the rich can truly trust are the people they knew before they became wealthy."

Ithink I'll settle for being  "comfortably poor".


----------



## Julia (25 April 2011)

nioka said:


> Ithink I'll settle for being  "comfortably poor".



Given the definition of this above, that seems pretty insulting to those who are genuinely and heartbreakingly poor.


----------



## nioka (26 April 2011)

Julia said:


> Given the definition of this above, that seems pretty insulting to those who are genuinely and heartbreakingly poor.




?????????????

In the last two years I have "transferred"/given over half my "comfortably poorness" to some of those that were "less well off" and find your post particularly insulting (one step past "pretty" insulting). But then I am used to being insulted on ASF.


----------



## Tyler Durden (26 April 2011)

nioka said:


> ?????????????
> 
> In the last two years I have "transferred"/given over half my "comfortably poorness" to some of those that were "less well off" and find your post particularly insulting (one step past "pretty" insulting). But then I am used to being insulted on ASF.




What she means is that someone with $4m claiming to be "comfortably poor" obviously isn't in the same plight as someone whose net worth depends on receiving their social security cheque each fortnight.


----------



## Julia (26 April 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> What she means is that someone with $4m claiming to be "comfortably poor" obviously isn't in the same plight as someone whose net worth depends on receiving their social security cheque each fortnight.




Exactly right, Tyler.  Thank you.

  Nioka, I'd have thought my meaning quite obvious.


----------



## Bill M (26 April 2011)

nioka said:


> Poverty is even less fun of course but he says the rich are not a contented tribe. *The demands of others to share their wealth becomes so tiresome, so insistant, they often decide they must insulate themselves.* Insulation eventually breeds a mild form of paranoia. He says the only people the rich can truly trust are the people they knew before they became wealthy."




I have a friend who is worth $2 Million. He is so afraid to get into any long term relationship with a woman that he just lives alone. He is retired but paranoid that people are just trying to rip him off. Luckily I've been his mate for 30 years and he trusts me, your article is correct in many cases.


----------



## DB008 (26 April 2011)

Bill M said:


> I have a friend who is worth $2 Million. He is so afraid to get into any long term relationship with a woman that he just lives alone. He is retired but paranoid that people are just trying to rip him off. Luckily I've been his mate for 30 years and he trusts me, your article is correct in many cases.




Why not put his $$$ into a trust, run by a Pty Ltd company and sign a Cohabitation agreement with any future women? I know plenty of rich people who do this and don't have any problems with the other sex.


----------



## hangseng (26 April 2011)

One thing I learnt form this book was that true "wealth", "happiness" and "success" could not be bought by money.

I get far more happiness in my life helping those in need, my personal wealth merely enables this.

I truly feel sorry for those that lock themselves away from life for fear of being ripped off by someone. They are self imposed prisoners and definitely not rich in anything but money.

If they read "Think and Grow Rich" they missed the point.


----------



## Julia (26 April 2011)

Bill M said:


> I have a friend who is worth $2 Million. He is so afraid to get into any long term relationship with a woman that he just lives alone. He is retired but paranoid that people are just trying to rip him off. Luckily I've been his mate for 30 years and he trusts me, your article is correct in many cases.



That sounds like more a personal psychological block with your friend than a reflection of reality.  Perhaps he just *likes* living alone.

  If he really can't think of how to protect his $2M (which isn't that great a fortune in reality) then I'm a bit surprised he was able to acquire it in the first place.



hangseng said:


> One thing I learnt form this book was that true "wealth", "happiness" and "success" could not be bought by money.



I know what you mean, but always with this comment which comes up frequently, is the proviso that it's damn hard to be happy if you are poor in the sense of being without enough money to provide security.



> I truly feel sorry for those that lock themselves away from life for fear of being ripped off by someone. They are self imposed prisoners and definitely not rich in anything but money.



Yes, agree, but don't believe it applies to very many people who would not be somewhat asocial in the first place.

To be ripped off, the so called rich person has to allow that to happen.  Why would they?


----------



## So_Cynical (26 April 2011)

Bill M said:


> I have a friend who is worth $2 Million. He is so afraid to get into any long term relationship with a woman that he just lives alone. He is retired but paranoid that people are just trying to rip him off.




This guy still lives in Australia?


----------



## Julia (26 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> This guy still lives in Australia?




What is the relevance of where he lives?


----------



## oxygen (26 April 2011)

Has anyone read his latest book "Conspiracy of the Rich"? I've just loaned it from the library and about to start  but not sure if I'm wasting my time reading it. Hopefully he's not just cashing in on his previous success.


----------



## Bill M (26 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> This guy still lives in Australia?




Yes he does, up here near me. He has 2 adult children and he keeps telling me he wants everything to go to them, and only them. He even thought about renting out a unit for a girlfriend of his once just so she could not make a claim on his $$$. This bloke won't go overseas, too worried about what might happen to his house. Only believes in 2 investments, property and cash.


----------



## 6figures (26 April 2011)

I dontk now if anybody came across this article on smh?

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/how-a-vegas-boy-bet-the-house-and-lost-it-all-20110425-1dt81.html


"DANIEL TZVETKOFF couldn't have wished for anything more on the night of his 25th birthday in the spring of 2008.

There was the Brisbane internet millionaire, channelling '80s TV show Miami Vice in a white suit and black T-shirt, swigging his favourite Cristal champagne with celebrities at the opening of his very own $3 million luxury lounge bar, Zuri.

It was just the latest present one of the country's richest young guns had lavished upon himself that year.


Having amassed an $80 million fortune through his online payment processing company Intabill, Tzvetkoff had bought a $28 million-dollar waterfront mansion on the Gold Coast, dropped $7.5 million on a brand new super-yacht, Maximus, and had a garage bulging with sports cars including his prized black Lamborghini Gallardo with the numberplate "BALLER".

It was the IT whiz-kid's idea of heaven. "He just loved spending," says a one-time close friend of Tzvetkoff's, who wishes to remain anonymous. "Throwing the cash around, the best things in life. Champagne, parties - he loved parties."

But the party is now well and truly over for Tzvetkoff."


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/technology/te...lost-it-all-20110425-1dt81.html#ixzz1KbIkLDZr

I think is amazing how some people are with money, most people who aquire it at fast pace usually do not know how to manage it, unfortunately for those who do know how to manage it are having issues aquiring it at a fast pace.

However I think we have to look at it at a case by case basis, any how I found it an intersting write up.


----------



## Tyler Durden (26 April 2011)

oxygen said:


> Has anyone read his latest book "Conspiracy of the Rich"? I've just loaned it from the library and about to start  but not sure if I'm wasting my time reading it. Hopefully he's not just cashing in on his previous success.




I've read it. I can't remember exactly, because since then I've read his book "Prophecy", but I remember coming to the conclusion that it was pure rubbish. If you've read his first book Rich Dad Poor Dad, then there's nothing more you can learn from this guy - he repeats himself in subsequent books, tells irrelevant stories and advertises his own products. I was a fool to buy The Prophecy, but I was also bored.


----------

